# Dtv **sses Me Off



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Just got off phone with DTV and asked whether I had to lock in for another 12 months if i send back an hr10-250 with hdmi problem for replacement. I have paid $8 / month for many months and now to get a replacement i have to agree to another 12 month contract! RIDICULOUS!

When i transferred to supervisor in retention I mentioned I have recently added all digital comcast cable and comcast offers everything DTV has (except HDNet channels) and in addition Comcast has: NO CONTRACT, NO NECESSARY PHONE LINE, ONE COAXIAL CABLE w/ DUAL TUNER, NO UPFRONT COST, STARZ HD, CINEMAX HD, Inhd1 and Inhd2, NO SIGNAL COMPRESSION, NO 5 Lnb DISH and 4 COAXIAL CABLES, NO PROTECTION PLAN FEE, ON DEMAND Programming and EVERY LOCAL HD CHANNEL EVEN ON WINDY DAYS WITHOUT A 1960's STYLE ANTENNA ON MY ROOF! Her response was, "Well Comcast charges a monthly fee."

A MONTHLY FEE!!!!! WHAT A JOKE!!! CABLE (Now ALL-DIGITAL) :NO UPFRONT COST and $9.95 per month covers DVR SERVICE, HD PROGRAMMING, and PROTECTION AGAINST ANY PROBLEM. CANCEL ANYTIME PERIOD.

DTV - Spent $2200 (2HDTivos and 2 tivos) and $23.97 per month for DVR SERVICE ($4.99), HD PROGRAMMING ($10.99) and PROTECTION PLAN ($7.99). Oh yea, A ONE YEAR CONTRACT RENEWAL EVERY TIME I SNEEZE!

I Know what some of you are thinking - Moto6412 III is no HDTivo - YOU ARE RIGHT - IT IS BETTER!! It is FAST, you can continue to watch your program while you go to different menus or search etc, and there is NEVER a "Please Wait" message. That's what I want from a DVR! Fast recording setup, 30 second skip, season passes with options, decent search capability, keep watching a show while surfing through other menus and guides, dual-tuners, perfect recordings, no worry replacement guarantee and 30 second skip with NO contract. AND... I save $14 month ON FEES!!! I'll trade a smaller harddrive for that in a heartbeat! (just get another HD DVR like I did).

Eventually the rest of the cable country will go all digital (better Hd AND Sd PQ on ALL CHANNELS) and I'm sure most of you will DUMP THE DISH (especially when Tivo3 comes out). 

DTV is nickel and diming because they have nothing left to offer. 

To extend a programming contract in order to resolve a hardware failure issue is Bogus and should be ILLEGAL especially when they charge $7.99 per month for it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is not over!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Assuming your unit is under warranty then they can't legally attach the fulfillment of their warranty to additional commitment. Push back.

If your unit is not under warranty, then that's a different story altogether.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

urgh, cable.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I had a Hughes E86 HD receiver replaced last year under the $7.99 Protection Plan and there was no additional commitment. The only commitment I thought was a one year for the Protection Plan itself, not for product replacement.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

> I have paid $8 / month for many months and now to get a replacement i have to agree to another 12 month contract! RIDICULOUS!


And incorrect if the $8 to which you refer is for the Protection Plan. If so, call 800-955-4935 (the last number I have for the PP) and have them send you a replacement unit. This doesn't start the clock over.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

For you there is only one logical solution.

Switch to Comcast.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

joetoronto said:


> urgh, cable.


I know - I thought the same thing - as a matter of fact I tryed Comcast 5 years ago when they started "Digital Cable" and the SD programming was UNWATCHABLE!!! Today - Comcast is ALL DIGITAL in my area and PQ is BETTER for SD and HD! Call and ask your local cable co if they have switched to all digital and if so - I listed about 15 reasons to switch.

Also, if you search hard enough, you might be able to get a sony DHG HDD500 HD DVR with 500gb storage for $249 (I got mine from Tweeter). It has cable card and 8 day guide so you can supplement Comcast's DVR and have a combined 3 tuners and 620gb storage space with no additional monthly DVR fee (guide is supported by TVGos and is FREE!) This should hold you over until Tivo3 or Panasonic 250gb box comes out this year..i have read that the new panny may eventually replace the moto as a free box with monthly usage fee - tivo3 may have substantial upfront cost)


----------



## ddruker (May 17, 2004)

I have found you just have to tell them 'NO WAY." They are clearly trained to sign clients up for another 12 months every time you talk with them. A strong "NO WAY' seems to lead to them asking a supervisor for approval and then you are off and on your way.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

fastep said:


> I know - I thought the same thing - as a matter of fact I tryed Comcast 5 years ago when they started "Digital Cable" and the SD programming was UNWATCHABLE!!! Today - Comcast is ALL DIGITAL in my area and PQ is BETTER for SD and HD! Call and ask your local cable co if they have switched to all digital and if so - I listed about 15 reasons to switch.
> 
> Also, if you search hard enough, you might be able to get a sony DHG HDD500 HD DVR with 500gb storage for $249 (I got mine from Tweeter). It has cable card and 8 day guide so you can supplement Comcast's DVR and have a combined 3 tuners and 620gb storage space with no additional monthly DVR fee (guide is supported by TVGos and is FREE!) This should hold you over until Tivo3 or Panasonic 250gb box comes out this year..i am told the new panny will eventually replace the moto as a free box with monthly usage fee - tivo3 may have substantial upfront cost)


consider yourself lucky that you have a cable company like comcast available, fastep.

cable here just isn't an option.


----------



## emeril2k1 (Sep 9, 2004)

fastep said:


> I Know what some of you are thinking - Moto6412 III is no HDTivo - YOU ARE RIGHT - IT IS BETTER!! It is FAST, you can continue to watch your program while you go to different menus or search etc, and there is NEVER a "Please Wait" message.


Oh there's still a Wait, you just don't get the message. It usually occurs while you are pushing buttons. It's quite annoying because you've usually hit the button 5 times before you realize that the danged thing is sleeping... 

I wouldn't describe it as fast. 



> That's what I want from a DVR! Fast recording setup, 30 second skip, season passes with options, decent search capability, keep watching a show while surfing through other menus and guides, dual-tuners, perfect recordings, no worry replacement guarantee and 30 second skip with NO contract. AND... I save $14 month ON FEES!!! I'll trade a smaller harddrive for that in a heartbeat! (just get another HD DVR like I did).


You get 30 second skip on a Motorolla? Not me, and the guide stinks, search is limited to 7 days....etc.

Dual tuner doesn't always work, it argues with you if you try to set up two programs to record simultaneously sometimes. I think the logic is "How are you going to watch Live TV if I'm recording two programs on other channels?" 

Note that I'm not Comcast, Adelphia.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

I read something somewhere that if you have had the DirecTV replacement plan for less than a year and you call to get the new lower DirecTV replacement plan price of $5.99 for all units (even DVRs) that they require a new one year commitment to the replacement plan.

Not sure how that fits in here, but I do remeber reading that.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

emeril2k1 said:


> Oh there's still a Wait, you just don't get the message. It usually occurs while you are pushing buttons. It's quite annoying because you've usually hit the button 5 times before you realize that the danged thing is sleeping...
> 
> I wouldn't describe it as fast.
> 
> ...


I have read old motos series I and II had these issues - I would call Adelphia and ask for moto6412 Series III - Never had LEGITIMATE dual tuner conflict message, Has a TWO WEEK guide, NEVER TAKES ME LONGER THAN 2 SECONDS to record a show and 3 seconds to record a season pass! and YES- 30 second skip is set through THE REMOTE (Hey, there's an idea - DUH) so you dont have to select-play-select-3-0-select every freakin time the stupid thing reboots..... It will take you 3 minutes to set up 2 weeks worth of recordings versus a RIDICULOUS 5-10 minutes to record ONE show like with HDTivo....


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

joetoronto said:


> consider yourself lucky that you have a cable company like comcast available, fastep.
> 
> cable here just isn't an option.


What about FIOS TV ? - I'm reading PQ is even better than cable and something to look at when it's available!


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> For you there is only one logical solution.
> 
> Switch to Comcast.


FOR *ANYONE* THAT WANTS THE MOST BANG FOR THEIR BUCK WITHOUT CONTRACTS AND COMPRESSED SIGNALS AND EXPENSIVE EQUIPMENT AND SO ON, AND SO ON, and SO ON....

I TOO WAS ONCE LIKE YOU, A DIE-HARD DTVer, BUT SOMETIMES CHANGE _IS_ GOOD....AND TIMES ARE-A-CHANGIN !

(if available, of course)


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

fastep said:


> and YES- 30 second skip is set through THE REMOTE


We have Insight here (who uses the same software as Comcast does, since they are 50% owned by CC) & they use the same 6412 III DVR's, but I could NOT get that 30 sec skip code to work. I read somewhere where some operator's have disabled this feature - what is the code/procedure that you used for this?

I would really like to know this, as I have some clients with these units - while they are NOT Tivo's, they do seem to do the job & the best part is - NO upfront cost whatsoever. :up:


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Jon J said:


> And incorrect if the $8 to which you refer is for the Protection Plan. If so, call 800-955-4935 (the last number I have for the PP) and have them send you a replacement unit. This doesn't start the clock over.


You are correct!

I just got off the phone with DTV and apparently the clock DOES NOT start over as long as they use the old card in the replacement unit.

I would still suggest to EVERYONE to make sure whenever you make ANY changes to your account you ASK about contract renewal policy BEFORE you let DTV make any changes, especially now with so much better technology out there and VERY competitive pricing (I got high-speed internet AND all digital and HD channels for $59.99 per month plus $9.95 DVR guaranteed for 12 months -cancel anytime).

Don't be foolish and get "stuck" with DTV if something better becomes available in your neighborhood like in my case. I cant wait for verizon FIOS TV when it comes out and compare PQ and prices again. This way I really get what I pay for !!!!!
NO CONTRACTS - NOTHING TO LOSE - EVERYTHING TO GAIN !!!!!!

NEVER LOOK BACK..................


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

Unfortunately,
There are a lot of us who needs the Sports packages which DTV is only one provides...... :-(


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

AVPhan said:


> Unfortunately,
> There are a lot of us who needs the Sports packages which DTV is only one provides...... :-(


If you have spent $$$$$ on a decent HD TV like me, I GUARANTEE that watching your local baseball and basketball teams play almost every game in HD will help you get over pending $200 plus for dtv's SD sports packages, if you like your local teams, of course. If not, please disregard this post.

Now why I like the orioles, the wizards and the redskins is a COMPLETELY different issue....


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

dishrich said:


> We have Insight here (who uses the same software as Comcast does, since they are 50% owned by CC) & they use the same 6412 III DVR's, but I could NOT get that 30 sec skip code to work. I read somewhere where some operator's have disabled this feature - what is the code/procedure that you used for this?
> 
> I would really like to know this, as I have some clients with these units - while they are NOT Tivo's, they do seem to do the job & the best part is - NO upfront cost whatsoever. :up:


press CBL
press and hold setup until LED blinks 
press 9 9 4
press setup again (don't hold)
press 0 0 1 7 3
press the button you want '30 second skip' on (like TV/VCR)
the LED should blink twice

If this doesn't work ask them to exchange your remote with the newer silver remote as some of the older remotes (black) had a problem.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

AVPhan said:


> Unfortunately,
> There are a lot of us who needs the Sports packages which DTV is only one provides...... :-(


Or, as I've stated in posts on several other threads, Comcast in my area doesn't come near DTV in providing the content I want to see (applies to both SD and HD). And costs more.

Sucks, but true...


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

fastep said:


> FOR *ANYONE* THAT WANTS THE MOST BANG FOR THEIR BUCK WITHOUT CONTRACTS AND COMPRESSED SIGNALS AND EXPENSIVE EQUIPMENT AND SO ON, AND SO ON, and SO ON....
> 
> I TOO WAS ONCE LIKE YOU, A DIE-HARD DTVer, BUT SOMETIMES CHANGE _IS_ GOOD....AND TIMES ARE-A-CHANGIN !
> 
> (if available, of course)


fastep, you don't happen to be AbMagFag cross-dressed in ALL CAPS, do you?


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

miss_my_utv said:


> fastep, you don't happen to be AbMagFag cross-dressed in ALL CAPS, do you?


I believe AbMagFag does not like comcast - not all digital in his area. I am using all caps tonight because IM FIRED UP - I think it was the 25 minutes twice in a row I waited on hold after I was misinformed about a contract extension that WAS NOT TRUE - I am feeling much calmer now finally home from work 2 buds later and i dont think ill cap anything ever again and i am even going to leave off the period at the end of this sentence i wont even spellcheck so there 
btw i miss utv too


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

Fastep,

Want to sell me your HR 10-250?


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

I have one HDtivo with working HDMI that I am using just to watch recorded shows - I will sell that in a few weeks. I am sending my other HDtivo with no HDMI back for replacement and that will be for sale when I receive replacement unit. What do you think a fair price for each unit would be? How much has a $1000 DVR depreciated in 2 years? I know - ALOT.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

fastep said:


> I have one HDtivo with working HDMI that I am using just to watch recorded shows - I will sell that in a few weeks. I am sending my other HDtivo with no HDMI back for replacement and that will be for sale when I receive replacement unit. What do you think a fair price for each unit would be? How much has a $1000 DVR depreciated in 2 years? I know - ALOT.


Since you can't use it anymore its not worth much to you is it????Maybe $50.00


----------



## jes218 (Feb 10, 2005)

fastep said:


> press CBL
> press and hold setup until LED blinks
> press 9 9 4
> press setup again (don't hold)
> ...


I know I'm pushing it, but is there a way to program that into the Harmony 880?

Thx!-


----------



## emeril2k1 (Sep 9, 2004)

fastep said:


> I have read old motos series I and II had these issues - I would call Adelphia and ask for moto6412 Series III - Never had LEGITIMATE dual tuner conflict message, Has a TWO WEEK guide, NEVER TAKES ME LONGER THAN 2 SECONDS to record a show and 3 seconds to record a season pass! and YES- 30 second skip is set through THE REMOTE (Hey, there's an idea - DUH) so you dont have to select-play-select-3-0-select every freakin time the stupid thing reboots..... It will take you 3 minutes to set up 2 weeks worth of recordings versus a RIDICULOUS 5-10 minutes to record ONE show like with HDTivo....


I think I'll just wait for my series 3.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Since you can't use it anymore its not worth much to you is it????Maybe $50.00


51.00 over here, U.S. dollars too, no screwing around.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

jes218 said:


> I know I'm pushing it, but is there a way to program that into the Harmony 880?
> 
> Thx!-


Search around - I think I read somewhere that Insight has disabled the 30 second skip starting with firmware 12.22? If so, try to exchange the box for an earlier version if possible. Good luck - sorry Insight has no insight into customer wants and needs.............Jerks...........

I hope others dont follow...unfortunately, I believe the new Direct TV HD DVR will not have the 30 second skip. If enough people complain though there may be hope.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

emeril2k1 said:


> I think I'll just wait for my series 3.


Have you looked into Sony DHG HDD500? I just picked up my second one at Tweeter for $249 - It's awesome if you can live with one tuner. Hard to come by now for that price but if you have Tweeters around call them all (I believe tweeter.com is sold out). It takes cablecard, has decent 8 day guide and can hold 60 hrs of HD. Works with all cable and OTA sd and HD but will not work with satellite. Best part - NO monthly DVR service charge (unless your cable co charges for the card - mine charged $17 set up with free monthly).


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

joetoronto said:


> 51.00 over here, U.S. dollars too, no screwing around.


At least it's a better offer than my "best" friend who 5 minutes ago offered to trade me his Sanyo 27 " TV he bought 12 years ago at Montgomery Ward.


----------



## bgtimber75 (Jun 2, 2002)

How did you get it for that price. I can't find it for anywhere near that price and the cheapest on e-bay is in the low $400's


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

bgtimber75 said:


> How did you get it for that price. I can't find it for anywhere near that price and the cheapest on e-bay is in the low $400's


Tweeter only special - check Tweeter.com for closest store to you - worth a long drive to get. I esp like the fact it takes SD shows and side stretches in 1080i. With HDtivo I could only only expand a 1080i signal with my mits tv so I settled for 480p side-stretched. PQ on sony recorder is as good if not better than moto6412
and 500gb storage.


----------



## bgtimber75 (Jun 2, 2002)

fastep said:


> Tweeter only special - check Tweeter.com for closest store to you - worth a long drive to get. I esp like the fact it takes SD shows and side stretches in 1080i. With HDtivo I could only only expand a 1080i signal with my mits tv so I settled for 480p side-stretched. PQ on sony recorder is as good if not better than moto6412
> and 500gb storage.


Just went to my local Tweeter. Didn't appear to have any on display so I guess I struck out there.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

bgtimber75 said:


> Just went to my local Tweeter. Didn't appear to have any on display so I guess I struck out there.


Just call up and have them check inventory for 'Sony DHG HDD500' in their computer system. If not in stock - ask salesman to find one and transfer it in. I got both of mine transfered to my local Tweeter from 2 different locations.


----------



## osultan (Dec 1, 2003)

hiker said:


> I had a Hughes E86 HD receiver replaced last year under the $7.99 Protection Plan and there was no additional commitment.


Ditto


----------



## bgtimber75 (Jun 2, 2002)

fastep said:


> Just call up and have them check inventory for 'Sony DHG HDD500' in their computer system. If not in stock - ask salesman to find one and transfer it in. I got both of mine transfered to my local Tweeter from 2 different locations.


Nope. Said they dropped the price to $250 and they blew out the door. He said none of the other stores have them either. That's an incredible price though.


----------

